# wasatch extended archery deer



## dbswoot (May 24, 2011)

Hey all,

So normally when I hunt the extended I just head up to the turnoff towards east canyon and hunt the hills a little but there are always tons of hunters and I never see any deer. I am heading up bright and early tomorrow morning and hoping that you guys could give me some tips as to some new places to hunt on the extended. I'm not looking for honey holes of course, just general areas that may hold deer that are public land in the wasatch extended boundaries. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I really need to put some meat on the table.


Thanks.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

it is hard to find a spot that doesn't hold deer on the front. right now everything holds pretty tight to the trees so finding them is tough. combine that with the dry conditions and getting within range is a hard battle. as for the people they can be hard to get away from but the farther in you go the less people you will have. any place north or south will produce with enough time spent. I saw more bucks in September then I can remember this year. I can attribute that to going to some new places and spending more time in the trees instead of glassing openings.

Good luck this rain will certainly help the stalking this weekend. I am sad I will be missing it.


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree with Alpinebowman, I got a 2x3 last week on the extended. I was literally 50yds from a place I'd been hunting a few times and hadn't seen any deer. But I got out of the openings and found a spot in the thick stuff that had some shooting lanes. I hiked a mile from the pavement and didn't see another hunter.


----------



## chukarfool (Aug 25, 2015)

I would just hike up along the east bench. take Parley's trail up grandeur peak or the pipeline trail in millcreek canyon. get off the beaten path in the scrub oak and you will find bucks. hope I'm not giving away anyone's favorite spot, but it's no big secret.


----------

